# One of my last for the year.



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my 1/72 scale Revell Fw 190A-8. This model was built O.O.B. (except for the rear canopy that came from an Italeri D-9 kit) and was painted with Model Master enamels, markings are from Kagero and my spares box. This is the second aircraft model I painted with my Iwata HP-B Plus airbrush and am getting a little better at using it.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love the black and white pictures you have. It looks realistic enough in color, but the B&W ones really sell it. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bautiful! I have a Ta-152 in the works, but I'm having a _terrible _time getting control of my Aztec airbrush to do the mottling. Spurt, blob, splat, clog...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Sean and John!

John,
Early next year Eagle Editions will publish an all new book on the Ta 152 and you might want to hold off on painting your Ta 152 until then.
If the Ta 152 book is only half as good as the new second volume of the Dora book it will be worth waiting for. If you already have the new Dora book then you know what I mean.

Agentsmith


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Very nice "butcher bird"!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much StarCruiser!


Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Your workmanship never ceases to amaze me, especially with such a tiny scale to work with, AgentSmith!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nicely done, agentsmith! One of my favorite WWII planes


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Seaview and Kirk!

Seaview,
1/72 scale is fun but I really like the bigger scales, my eyes are not nearly as good as they were a few years ago.

Kirk,
The Fw 190 is also a favorite of mine, I will be building 6 more of these things.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

How come an Agentsmith 1 /72 looks like one of my 1/48ths ??? :freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Because he did such a sweet job! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Six more? Wow! That will be quite a display. Will they be in the same scale? I keep meaning to pick up one of the Tamiya 1/48 kits - One of these days!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SJF said:


> Love the black and white pictures you have. It looks realistic enough in color, but the B&W ones really sell it.
> 
> Sean



agentsmith,
Would have to agree on the B&W pix. Still a great looker either way! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks again guys! Much appreciated.

Kirk,
I will be building them in three scales, 1/72, 1/48, and 1/32.

For over a year I have been slowly adding Fw 190s to my stash of kits and now that the new Eagle Editions Dora book is out I can start building the things. That new Dora book is great inspiration for building models.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Speaking of poor eyesight, I had to put on reading glasses AND a magnifying visor last light to paint a tiny part. OY!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice Focke Wulf !


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks KUROCK!

John,
I have to use reading glasses for doing almost any phase of building models. For detail painting and cleaning my Iwata airbrushes I use 3 X power reading glasses.

Agentsmith


----------



## wimpy (Dec 24, 2009)

B & W pics look like they're out of a book! Nice job!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks wimpy!

Glad you like the B & W pics, I have fun tinkering with my model pics trying to get them to look like the photographs in my reference books and I have plans to make them even look more convincing in the future. Just wait until next year!


Agentsmith


----------

